# Anyone remember dan wiggins?



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

I remember an old post of dan wiggins referring to the area under the BL curve of a driver corresponding to it's SPL. Anyone know what forum this was from and have care to link?


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Hard to say... probably on Carsound or an old forum like that. Dan doesn't come around much on the car audio forums these days, unfortunately.


----------

